# Tesla Model 3 - IIHS Highest Safety Pick



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

DPCcars - hour ago:


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Considering that Tesla is constantly updating, refining, and improving their cars, do these test results hold true for older, early production model 3’s from 2017 or those from 2018?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Achooo said:


> Considering that Tesla is constantly updating, refining, and improving their cars, do these test results hold true for older, early production model 3's from 2017 or those from 2018?


this is the first time the IIHS has tested the Model 3. There likely has not been anything significant impacting these tests that has changed since the first production cars.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> this is the first time the IIHS has tested the Model 3. There likely has not been anything significant impacting these tests that has changed since the first production cars.


That's encouraging to hear. We have an early production 2017 RWD as well as a 2018 P3D in the family. 😁


----------

